# Pontiac To Offer the Vibe (and Nothing Else) in 2010



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

The 2010 model lineup for the soon-to-be-terminated Pontiac brand will consist of just one model - the Vibe.

Recently GM interim CEO Fritz Henderson reiterated the company's position that the G8 would not carry on as either a Buick, Chevy or Cadillac. The G3 and G5 will also cease production this year, while the G6 will only be made available to government, corporate and rental car fleets.

There has been no word lately on the Solstice model. GM had made it known that it would consider offers for the Solstice (as well as the Saturn Sky and Opel GT) as a separate entity, but with the sale of Saturn to Penske, that now seems unlikely.

In an effort to spice up sales of the final run of the Vibe, Pontiac will offer the car with air conditioning standard, and make it available in a new color - Ignition Orange.

GM's official line is that it wants to work with Toyota on a new vehicle to build at the joint GM-Toyota NUMI plant in California where sister cars the Vibe and Martix are produced, but our sources have indicated that GM wants out.

While the Vibe is a great car, we hope the sad irony of a vehicle built for utilitarian purposes being the last one offered by the company's performance brand is not lost on the folks at GM.

More: *Pontiac To Offer the Vibe (and Nothing Else) in 2010* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Whoo hoo! AC!! arty:

I'm going to have to say thanks but NO THANKS GM! Fords getting all my business from here on out, well at least until 2015. I won't need to buy anymore new cars after then then for the rest of my life anyway.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, hey let's ONLY sell what is (not really) arguably the most hideous and least functional model of cars that Pontiac currently offers! Neat!

The once majestic ship that was General Motors is sinking quickly and moves like this one are simply creating more holes.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Amazing.... Instead of offering the G8 or G8GXP as a way of going down swinging, they offer this POS. Another example of poor management that drove themselves out of business. Amazing.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

is good car for Proletariat...
Bill


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Amazing.... Instead of offering the G8 or G8GXP as a way of going down swinging, they offer this POS. Another example of poor management that drove themselves out of business. Amazing.



:agree But look on the bright side, all the Feds still get to drive the G6's!! At least they're driving "their own" cars!!:shutme:shutme:shutme


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Just typical - - the one good car Pontiac has put out in the last number of years (GTO excluded) is the G8 and they are not going to continue it - and what do they keep - - the Vibe - which is a piece of crap. Maybe GM should go belly-up and save us all a lot of trouble.


----------



## ScottieDogFLA (May 28, 2009)

I don't think you're going to have to worry about (reconstituted) GM going belly-up; it's almost a certainty. Every chance they've had to make a good decision they've done the wrong thing. There's still time for them to screw up what's left of Chevrolet. 

My predictions:
(1.) Buick will only last another year tops in the U.S. market. The LaCrosse is too little too late to save this division. They've needed a "halo" car, something to bring younger people in to the showrooms for a long time now and the current lineup of 3 models ain't gonna do it.
(2.) GM will over-leverage the Cadillac name by placing it on even more smaller models. For whatever reason, they still feel that Cadillac can put together a lineup that will match BMW's. It is never going to happen. And folks who drive Bimmers are not going to jump over to GM.
(3.) GM will do it's best to screw up Chevrolet. They'll probably pull the plug on the Corvette since "it isn't a profit center for the division" (after all, the company is run by bean counters now, not a car guy anywhere in sight). The Camaro will make it to 2012 tops until they kill it as well, possibly sooner once the initial sales balloon is over. Expect more smaller, crappier imported Chevy models like the Spark, the Now, the Orlando, etc. Chevy's will offer the worst residual values of almost any line, even behind Hyundai and Kia.
(4.) Speaking of Hyundai and Kia; expect many of the former GM dealerships that were let go to take on Korean (or other) makes. Ironic since they'll only be taking more market share away from GM/Ford/Chrysler.
(5.) GM will again be asking for bailouts but will have a harder time of securing low interest loans and such from a finance-weary government (or public). Reputation will sink to even greater lows. I give GM/Government Motors four years tops. They'll be gone.


----------



## lotustt1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*which model is the last pontiac - the vibe or solstice coupe?*

I thought the Solstice Coupe was the last Pontiac model to hit dealerships? Or at least that's what this guy says - Pontiac Solstice Coupe GXP - The George Washington Bridge (NJ side) | Man On The Move

Does anyone know how many of these beauties are they making?



Administrator said:


> The 2010 model lineup for the soon-to-be-terminated Pontiac brand will consist of just one model - the Vibe.
> 
> Recently GM interim CEO Fritz Henderson reiterated the company's position that the G8 would not carry on as either a Buick, Chevy or Cadillac. The G3 and G5 will also cease production this year, while the G6 will only be made available to government, corporate and rental car fleets.
> 
> ...


----------



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

shoulda ditched the vibe a long time. aint this the car that put GM where its at now? and this is the only crap they want to make as last year in business? I thought the G8 sales was off the charts. They can't be serioius, some HAS to be setting Pontiac up for failure. There's no way any decent person can actually believe that the vibe is going FTW.....The hell with GM then, they're worthless to me w/o Pontiac.


----------



## Wanky (Jun 17, 2009)

Pontiac's grand finale is a rebodied Toyota Corolla.

Ow, the irony.


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Talk about going out with a wimper! A very sad day indeed.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The Vibe was a joint effort between GM and Toyota. This link should shed some light. Current news as of today.

GM Plans to Dump Stake in Joint Factory With Toyota (Update2) - Bloomberg.com


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

offroadfury6 said:


> The hell with GM then, they're worthless to me w/o Pontiac.


Quoted for extreme truth.


----------



## skanktyme (Jul 2, 2009)

If the plan was to only sell ugly vehicles, I say bring back the Avalanche and Aztec as well.


----------



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

skanktyme said:


> If the plan was to only sell ugly vehicles, I say bring back the Avalanche and Aztec as well.


I'd have to disagree with you on the avalanche


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

skanktyme said:


> If the plan was to only sell ugly vehicles, I say bring back the Avalanche and Aztec as well.


I'd start with the Scion Christmas BOX and the Honda Element, to me they defined hideous until the Smart Cars began puttering along.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Administrator said:


> The 2010 model lineup for the soon-to-be-terminated Pontiac brand will consist of just one model - the Vibe.
> 
> Recently GM interim CEO Fritz Henderson reiterated the company's position that the G8 would not carry on as either a Buick, Chevy or Cadillac. The G3 and G5 will also cease production this year, while the G6 will only be made available to government, corporate and rental car fleets.
> 
> ...




Did they mention a date when the 2009 production run will stop. Hate to see the end of the Pontiac. I have been thinking about another car in the very near future. Maybe in 2010. I will keep my GTO. Looked at the new Camaro and I was not impressed. Also took a look at the new Challanger. Dealers around here are asking $59,995 for the 6.1 version. For that price I would lock in a deal on a Vette instead


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree with others. The Vibe is POS and I would not disgrace my driveway with one.


----------

